

Online News Has No Clue About Optimization - paraschopra
http://www.optimizeandprophesize.com/jonathan_mendezs_blog/2009/11/read-all-about-it-online-news-has-no-clue-about-optimization.htm

======
quant18
link needs an "l" on the end:
[http://www.optimizeandprophesize.com/jonathan_mendezs_blog/2...](http://www.optimizeandprophesize.com/jonathan_mendezs_blog/2009/11/read-
all-about-it-online-news-has-no-clue-about-optimization.html)

